# BJJ



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

im about to start some classes in BJJ and i was wondering if theres anyone on here that can give me some advice, i took boxing classes before but i want to improve my ground game....anyone ever took BJJ classes before?? if so how was ur experience


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

brazillian ju jitsu?


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

yo man we can box


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah brazillian jiu jitsu.....staff daddy u dont want to box me....lmao jk....i dont like to fight i just use this to stay in shape but its good to know if it comes down to it i can whoop some ass....i had people underestimate me before and try to punk me but it didnt happen the way they expected it to....


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> yeah brazillian jiu jitsu.....staff daddy u dont want to box me....lmao jk....i dont like to fight i just use this to stay in shape but its good to know if it comes down to it i can whoop some ass....i had people underestimate me before and try to punk me but it didnt happen the way they expected it to....


already! hahaha im just messin wit ya but im always down to scrap!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Im a smaller guy, well, skinny guy. I prefer JKD. I like the simple action/reaction it incorporates. And it is well formed for the "under dog".


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

i like all martial arts period man its a good way to discipline yourself, stay in shape, defend urself..ect,ect im actually goin to get my fiancee to do some BJJ, Muay Thai, or MMA at the BAM BAM Martial Arts Gym here in houston, cuz she goes to the gym to work out but this is more fun IMO, plus u get to take ur frustration out....


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> already! hahaha im just messin wit ya but im always down to scrap!


you look like a big dude, but u know what the say the bigger they are the harder they fall


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> you look like a big dude, but u know what the say the bigger they are the harder they fall


i been slippin the last year or so... but i used to box and i grew up on taekwon doe its not much but ive always been down to get it craccin. im not much for instigatin s**t but i wont turn it down if im angry enough lol


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i been slippin the last year or so... but i used to box and i grew up on taekwon doe its not much but ive always been down to get it craccin. im not much for instigatin s**t but i wont turn it down if im angry enough lol


yeah bro if u ever meet me u would never think i like to fight, i look like a punk....im a mello ass dude and it takes alot to piss me off....like talkin bout my mother now that really screws with me other than that im chill..:woof:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> yeah bro if u ever meet me u would never think i like to fight, i look like a punk....im a mello ass dude and it takes alot to piss me off....like talkin bout my mother now that really screws with me other than that im chill..:woof:


see i'm hispanic.. you just dont talk about a hispanic guys family haha im with you on that

but back to the topic whats the difference in brazilian jujitsu and normal ju jitsu?


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

they use normal jujitsu for like warfare and is more lethal while the bjj is more competitive...the founder of bjj didnt even train juitsu, he studied sumo and judo....judo was based on jujitsu....but regular jujitsu was taught for killing opponets in war...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

it's always nice learning something.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> it's always nice learning something.


u sure skippy bout that that now if u would only learn that cham is better than zro then u would have learned something....lmao jk man dont take it to the heart i know how much u love the mo city don


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i been slippin the last year or so... but i used to box and i grew up on taekwon doe its not much but ive always been down to get it *craccin*. im not much for instigatin s**t but i wont turn it down if im angry enough lol


Hrmm...you wear blue with blue adidas, and you dont use ck.....Im watchin you mister.... :hammer:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Hrmm...you wear blue with blue adidas, and you dont use ck.....Im watchin you mister.... :hammer:


bet that! :stick:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> u sure skippy bout that that now if u would only learn that cham is better than zro then u would have learned something....lmao jk man dont take it to the heart i know how much u love the mo city don


man whatever chamillionaire is so mainstream that weird al is doing parodies of his songs! hahahaha play ground rapper


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> man whatever chamillionaire is so mainstream that weird al is doing parodies of his songs! hahahaha play ground rapper


lmaooooo.....hey man put a poll..1 song frm cham and 1 frm ro and see what happens.....he would slaughter zro....theyre comparing cham with wayne lyrically


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> lmaooooo.....hey man put a poll..1 song frm cham and 1 frm ro and see what happens.....he would slaughter zro....theyre comparing cham with wayne lyrically


lil wayne is a b***h too hes doing everything columbia says im not talking about who's more popular bro im talking about who's been keepin it real thru the years


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Cham and Wayne are both garbage.... They should be compared. Lol


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> lil wayne is a b***h too hes doing everything columbia says im not talking about who's more popular bro im talking about who's been keepin it real thru the years


i aint talkin bout popularity either im talkin bout LYRICALLY....zro does keep it real but that doesnt mean hes a good rapper, i keep it real (lol) and i cant rap....so all im sayin when it comes down to punchlines, metaphores cham wins it hands down....


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Cham and Wayne are both garbage.... They should be compared. Lol


what? come on now giggly....whos ur favorite rapper? asher roth? lol jk man


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Fav rapper is Bun B.. Jadakiss is one of the best. As far as under ground goes, Slaughterhouse is murdering it right now (Joe Budden, Crooked I, Royce da 5'9, thats who is in Slaughterhouse) Hrmm.. Lets see, I think Charles Hamilton is killin it right now, not to mention he produces to hottest beats. Kid Cudi is alright (even though "Day and Night" is played out). But nah, Asher Roth goes more with Cham, so Imma say thats your man, commercail bullshit.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> i aint talkin bout popularity either im talkin bout LYRICALLY....zro does keep it real but that doesnt mean hes a good rapper, i keep it real (lol) and i cant rap....so all im sayin when it comes down to punchlines, metaphores cham wins it hands down....


and thats not waht good raps about man zros lyrics are colder than lil waynes by far lil wayne has to limit himself it's not like when he was with hot boys and mannie fresh doin traccs like "we dont" and "miss my dawgs"

im finding this amusing because youre defending the biggest joke to the rap game. he was all over tpain and overdid it with the autotune. im a audio engineer bro i mix master produce songwrite rap whatever. and i know anyone using it is garbage

chamillionaire just aint original. he found a way to turn what the screwed up click has been saying into punchline nursery rhyme style it's BS


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Fav rapper is Bun B.. Jadakiss is one of the best. As far as under ground goes, Slaughterhouse is murdering it right now (Joe Budden, Crooked I, Royce da 5'9, thats who is in Slaughterhouse) Hrmm.. Lets see, I think Charles Hamilton is killin it right now, not to mention he produces to hottest beats. Kid Cudi is alright (even though "Day and Night" is played out). But nah, Asher Roth goes more with Cham, so Imma say thats your man, commercail bullshit.


bun b is cold with it too

what ever happened to brazilian ju jitsu?


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

StaffyDaddy said:


> bun b is cold with it too
> 
> *what ever happened to brazilian ju jitsu*?


Lol :hammer::hammer: Perhaps we should start a rap thread.


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

ForPits&Giggles said:


> Lol :hammer::hammer: Perhaps we should start a rap thread.


i second that....i cant argue wit yall rite now lol....im usin da ps3 controller...yall dont listen to jedi mind tricks??? i am a fan of commercial but i listen to underground....o yea i forgot bout pimp (RIP)..hes da truth


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

razors_edge said:


> i second that....i cant argue wit yall rite now lol....im usin da ps3 controller...yall dont listen to jedi mind tricks??? i am a fan of commercial but i listen to underground....o yea i forgot bout pimp (RIP)..hes da truth


i mentioned him in the PMs bro UGK that's pimp and bun


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> i mentioned him in the PMs bro UGK that's pimp and bun


i know who ugk is im talkin bout him as a rapper..i think hes better than bun


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

Krav Maga FTW!!! Kill or Be Killed!


----------

